# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Bob Dylan fans

## Spiritinthesky

Any Dylan fans?

New site with daily news on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/ThisdayinBobDylan

Anyone ever seen him live or going to this current tour?

----------

